# RT to RP Online Application - what happens when I click 'Guardar'?



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

For my RP application, I know that I can do the initial application online, but I'm wondering what happens after I click the 'Guardar' button, exactly. Will it mean that I'm submitting the application or is it just saving the details for me to print when I'm ready to take the form to the INM? Also, I had a link to the online 'Formato para pago de derechos', but now it just takes me to a page with payment info, but the online form is gone. How does the payment side work, nowadays? Please advise, if you can. Many thanks.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

cels said:


> For my RP application, I know that I can do the initial application online, but I'm wondering what happens after I click the 'Guardar' button, exactly. Will it mean that I'm submitting the application or is it just saving the details for me to print when I'm ready to take the form to the INM? Also, I had a link to the online 'Formato para pago de derechos', but now it just takes me to a page with payment info, but the online form is gone. How does the payment side work, nowadays? Please advise, if you can. Many thanks.


I have no idea. But - if I were in your situation I might create a bogus application - with no real personal info - just to see what happens, if that were possible...


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I have no idea. But - if I were in your situation I might create a bogus application - with no real personal info - just to see what happens, if that were possible...


But they'll see my ISP number and might accuse me of abusing their service, and deport me.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

cels said:


> But they'll see my ISP number and might accuse me of abusing their service, and deport me.


Do you mean your IP address ? I don't know that I would worry about that but if you are; a) you could visit a small business offering hourly internet access or b) sign up for a free trial for any number of online companies which provide VPN or DNS 'cloaking' services. But we are way out on the limb here...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

cels said:


> For my RP application, I know that I can do the initial application online, but I'm wondering what happens after I click the 'Guardar' button, exactly. Will it mean that I'm submitting the application or is it just saving the details for me to print when I'm ready to take the form to the INM? Also, I had a link to the online 'Formato para pago de derechos', but now it just takes me to a page with payment info, but the online form is gone. How does the payment side work, nowadays? Please advise, if you can. Many thanks.


You are only saving the data, not submitting the form. The site will give you a number to use to bring it back up later. You will have to print the form to submit it in person at INM -- or most offices have a printer there that you could use (it's better if you print it and bring it). That whole "online" system just saves you handwriting things but it doesn't truly submit anything official.

The pago de derechos is a form to print out that you take to the bank when you pay for the RP. The bank gives you a "recibo" and that is what INM needs as proof of payment.

This page isn't exactly your situation but it is similar enough that the info and screenshots should help you.
EMIGRANTES EN MÉXICO: De TURISTA A RESIDENTE PERMANENTE por Vínculo Familiar (Hijo)


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> Do you mean your IP address ? I don't know that I would worry about that but if you are; a) you could visit a small business offering hourly internet access or b) sign up for a free trial for any number of online companies which provide VPN or DNS 'cloaking' services. But we are way out on the limb here...


Thanks, horse. Yes, I meant IP.


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

circle110 said:


> You are only saving the data, not submitting the form. The site will give you a number to use to bring it back up later. You will have to print the form to submit it in person at INM -- or most offices have a printer there that you could use (it's better if you print it and bring it). That whole "online" system just saves you handwriting things but it doesn't truly submit anything official.
> 
> The pago de derechos is a form to print out that you take to the bank when you pay for the RP. The bank gives you a "recibo" and that is what INM needs as proof of payment.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember that my RT application I did on their website was submitted online, and then I waited until they contacted me to come into the office. The RP procedure must be different, or things changed, or I have a bad memory. I used that website that you supplied for when I did my RT application 2 years ago and it was really helpful. Some of the links are out of date now. I found the pago de derechos form after I wrote my first post. Formato de pago de derechos. Thanks for the advice, Circle.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, my memory could be fuzzy too! Or -- they could have changed things, which they have a tendency to do. I suppose I should wait a few weeks until I go through it again and then I'll be able to give a more recent account of how things go.


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine's only a few days away, so I'll give a report when I've done it.


----------

